# Amusing/unusual Names Of Ships



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

I am intrigued by the range of ship names, particularly those with hidden messages and really enjoy photos of unusual ship names actually on those vessels. In recent months on SN, I guess the most deserving of any sort of prize was "Titan Uranus" registered in Hong Kong but the "Costa Fortuna" was a close second.

How about SN Members posting pics of ships with amusing/interesting names - even if you have to explain the joke???? Any takers?????


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello Doug H
Check the postings here it is right up your street

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3752&highlight=liverpool+screw

Ron


----------

